
Show HN: Hacker News Lock Screen features trending stories from HN front page - kiberstranier
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hackernews.lockscreen
======
mirceasoaica
I like the idea of seeing the latest news on my lockscreen. I hope you won't
start inserting ads! :)

I'm used to unlock my phone with pin code. I see it only supports patterns.

Also custom feeds would be a great addition.

Good luck!

~~~
kiberstranier
We already support pattern unlock, if there are requests for pin unlock, it'll
be really easy to integrate it. Custom feeds is on our roadmap. Sometimes in
the near future.

------
SoreGums
I've got something going on that is forcing a pattern, pin, or password for
stock lockdown...

Also doesn't look like weird DPI is handled.

I like the idea ahs would be near I reckon, Good luck ;)

